# A very odd horse transaction....(long read)



## doubleopi (Dec 27, 2011)

Very odd indeed, but he sounds wonderful!


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

WOW that was hard to follow but I am glad you have a horse you are happy with.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Hmmm..I think if I read that correctly..it sounds like the girl didn't really know much about horses and got intimidated by the big horse. Unfortunately, from what I read on Gittins website she would have to trade the horse back within a week of purchase.

Possibly she thought she was getting one over you guys, but fortunately you have issues with the horse and not intimidated by him. I would guess that is why she got defensive with you.

As far as the Coggins and who's name on it doesn't seem like a big deal. Unless she was untruthful about when and where she bought the horse. 

But I agree with you...odd transaction. But you seen the horse for what he really is and taking someones word for it...good for you and glad your pleased with him!


----------



## Adam (Feb 6, 2012)

Wow, that was an odd one! At least you wound up with a great horse, and what looks like a very happy hubby!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

wow that person sounds like an air head 
I am happy your husband and you are new owners and he 
looks very happy very nice picture


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

Some people are just......
But you got a lovely horse that seems perfect for your hubby out of it!
Kathy


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Not sure why she felt the need to lie about how long she has had him unless she thought that would help the sale?

The whole thing seems strange indeed - especially whistling to lift their feet? Wonder where she got that doozy. But Congrats on a nice looking horse!


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Sounds like she didn't know a lot about horses and got in over her head. Oh well her loss is you gain. He's a very good looking boy.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Anytime you enter the wonderful world of buying and selling horses you never know if you are going to meet up with the crazy, dangerously crazy, or just deranged:lol:

There are the odd real honest up front people around, and that always manages to make me keep the faith in the long run. You have got a really nce looking horse there, congrats


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

:wink:Handsome fellow you got there, actually fellows! As someone else said, welcome to the wonderful world of buying & selling horses. Some folks are just .........NUTZ and it sounds like you met one. At least you got a great horse out of the deal!

I'd blow it off and not have any further to do with her or her husband and just go on enjoying the horse.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Possibly she thought she was getting one over you guys, but fortunately you have issues with the horse and not intimidated by him. I would guess that is why she got defensive with you.


that is supposed to read-you have _no _issues with the horse.


----------



## MorabMom (Mar 30, 2012)

COWCHICK77 said:


> that is supposed to read-you have _no _issues with the horse.


We kinda figured that he intimidated them with his size and the 'nudging'. My husband grew up on a dairy farm and had a horse to help bring in the herd. I simply grew up on a horse. He was the best baby-sitter my mom could ever ask for.

Now, let's take a tally - who whistles when they're picking hooves? Hmmmm? Anybody?

My husband actually saw this gal on Linked In and her profile showed her as an Independent Ranching Professional.

Scary...


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

Ok that's crazy. But I agree, welcome to the world full of crazies!


----------



## BooBear (Mar 23, 2012)

I don't whistle when I'm picking up my guy's feet, but I generally tell him "Hey, picking up your foot now. What in the WORLD have you been walking in? So much gunkkk~" and I talk to him. It's more of just a habit of talking to him all the time, not so much a 'safety! let him know you're there!' thing.


----------



## MorabMom (Mar 30, 2012)

BooBear said:


> I don't whistle when I'm picking up my guy's feet, but I generally tell him "Hey, picking up your foot now. What in the WORLD have you been walking in? So much gunkkk~" and I talk to him. It's more of just a habit of talking to him all the time, not so much a 'safety! let him know you're there!' thing.


Yo, that sounds familiar. Chisum can be a bit stubborn, but he usually got away with it. He's a 9yo, so he's still got a lot of learning to do. Today, he found out that if he planted his feet and pulled back, the hot walker would stop and his halter would come off his head. I watched him gallop away - it was like watching a horse in s l o w m o t i o n . . . until Oh - there's some grass down there. No chasing involved, husband brought his halter and lead over and we tried again. This time, Bob tightened his halter up to the last notch, and danged if the fool horse didn't try it again. He didn't get the halter off, but part of it had one of his ears pinned down and he looked like a jackass. It was time to go home anyway, so we put 'em up. You can't get mad at a horse like Chisum - he's such a sweetheart :lol:

Yeppers, we've got some work to do, but he's willing ~


----------



## MorabMom (Mar 30, 2012)

BooBear said:


> I don't whistle when I'm picking up my guy's feet, but I generally tell him "Hey, picking up your foot now. What in the WORLD have you been walking in? So much gunkkk~" and I talk to him. It's more of just a habit of talking to him all the time, not so much a 'safety! let him know you're there!' thing.


Now, on the other hoof, Quasim (my 15yo Morab) is on automatic. Just reaching for his hoof and it pops up, waiting to be cleaned or trimmed. He's another character and he doesn't act his age. And he's white, I believe. I'll find out once I get all of the mud off of him. This Texas gumbo is the worst stuff to scrape off a horse, and I'm betting that there are plenty of folks out there that know what I'm talking about. Ugh.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Very scary that she is in the horse indusrty


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

People are _strange_.

My friend had a weird one that ended up in a legal battle.
We tried a horse out for her, and he was nice, but the money was a lot. So we carried on looking. She decided three months later she still wanted this horse, and low and behold the owner sends ME a text asking if my friend is still interested... timing, eh? So I said get in touch with her, and funny thing. Dropped the price by 50%.

I warned my friend to be careful.

So, she organised a PPE with a different vet in the area, but every appointment made the owner couldn't turn up to. So, she said we could take the horse to our place to have the check done. At this point, I was unnerved, but my friend was fine...

So, we went to pick him up. At this point, I thought my friend had put a deposit down on him. The contract had been left at home, but she had two scraps of paper selling the horse. My friend had a vocal agreement that if the horse failed, she could bring him back. Yeah yeah yeah no problems.

So, we get him to the yard- no issues.

Vet check failed miserably on one hind leg. All of a sudden we couldn't get in touch with the previous owner... funny that.. my friend had paid the full amount. I was in shock at her... for lack of a better word- stupidity.

8 months later, huge legal costs and a broken heart from my friend, the horse was returned.

I'm glad this worked out for you though! He's a handsome fella!


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

Holly brick sh!t house Batman!! What a honey.
That woman sounds like she's a sandwich short of a picnic and then some.
Great that this wacky situation's actually worked out for you though.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I bet your horse's life improved drastically when your husband got on his back for the first time.

Chasing a runaway horse, arms waving and shouting.. yep some brilliant minds behind that one!

Lovely pictures of Chisum  I'm glad he's yours!

I hope that lady gets hit with some sense..


----------



## MorabMom (Mar 30, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> I bet your horse's life improved drastically when your husband got on his back for the first time.
> 
> Chasing a runaway horse, arms waving and shouting.. yep some brilliant minds behind that one!
> 
> ...


I was thinking more along the lines of a bus....

Did you think any of my questions were out of line? We've had Chisum since January and he has proven himself to be super calm and well-trained. He's also figured out that he can use his weight and head to his advantage. Mostly, tho, he's almost asleep on his feet until it's time to gitty up n go.

We really luv that boy 

Oh, and Quasim, too - he may be 15 yo, but he acts like so much younger and he has a LOT of yrs left. We think that he may have been trained in dressage, but I know nothing about the discipline. I contacted a lady who does dressage and she invited us out to see what he knows. He's a real sweetheart, especially with that beautiful face of his. The pair suit each other as his n her horses.

Y'all have no idea how much better I feel getting back into horses. It totally rocks!!


----------

